# King Edward Medical College



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

is the admission for king edwards still open
im applying on foreign basis..
whats the fee structure
what do they require, test or subject tests


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

10 char...


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

bump 10 char...anyone!?


----------



## imad92 (Jun 24, 2011)

The admission process begins at the end of August; the entry exam is on September 15


----------



## Adeel123 (May 27, 2011)

well king edward requires above 700 in each sat subject test and even after scoring that admission is still not guaranteed


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

damnitttt even for foreigners


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

The entrance test at UHS is on September 13th. What I do know is that your chances of getting into KEMU are higher if you apply through SFS.


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

what is SFS


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

yeah whats SFS?
i got a 700 in bio 670 in chem and 660 in math II
on my SAT II's, could that cut it??


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

10 char bump...


----------



## zeeshanc (Aug 7, 2009)

Ghani1992 said:


> The entrance test at UHS is on September 13th. What I do know is that your chances of getting into KEMU are higher if you apply through SFS.


Which SAT math should I take
Should I take math I or math II?


----------

